#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  A Wave in the Wilderness: Khao Yai National Park

## somtamslap

Sometimes, just sometimes, it's best to leave domestic violence at home and fuck off out on the motorbike for the day.

And since it's virtually upon the step of my very own front door, Khao Yai National Park seemed to be a rather viable option on this dank February morning..

Bidding the children farewell and the missus 'if you don't cheer up any day soon I'll use my new weapon on your asss'..I set off in high spirits in the general direction of mountains and tigers and elephants and gorillas and lions and whatever the fuck else would have the balls to reside in such an entwanglement of dense under growth..

Ok, so I was lying, gorillas don't exist in Thailand..but I reckon if I was approached by a saucy silverback it'd be sparko in a oner..as was my mood..and lions..tssch, fucking lions? I dare theee..but they don't tend to live here either, so I'll make do with battering a tiger on visual should I see one..

But enough of this foolishness..

The Wave (Honda 125cc some 90 thousand ball breaking kilometres on the clock) pissed its way up to the entrance of the park..here I deemed photographic evidence necessary..



70 baht later, we're whizzing, mainly in first and second gear, up the majestic slopes of the park road...

Although the Silver Back gorilla was a no show, his mate were here in abundance..showing little sign of interest in the wave of vehicles..ACKNOWLEDGE ME YOU FUCKER!!!



Moving past some several dozen preoccupied babboons, we stumbled upon our first view point..

----------


## somtamslap

A little bit further up the park road and we came across the famous Nong Pak Chi Trail and were invited by the multitudes of sign posts to take a 3 km stroll..



..to the much spoken of, Nong Pak Chi Watch Tower..so called because it overlooks a reservoir which tigers, elephants, stoats and the like, tend to quench their thirsts..

----------


## somtamslap

I saw a bird of some description as I finalised the tedium that was the climb to the watch spot..

It stood nice and still for a Nokia shot..



But the reservoir wasn't exactly a hive of activity..

----------


## Thaidan

THX a lot. I've been there for many times. Is like a paradise on earth

----------


## somtamslap

> Is like a paradise on earth


 It certainly is..made for a nice change..

Here's a couple of the rules that one must abide to on the trail..

Really? Well thanks for that mind blowing analysis..



And another..

----------


## somtamslap

^ Bit ironic that last one..

----------


## somtamslap

Another reservoir..didn't fancy a swim..bet there's sharks and shit in there..



And this is a tiger track if I've ever seen one..probably, maybe..doubtfully actually..



Back out onto the park road and we're warned of another potential killer..someone should teach them to look both ways..I mean really, I don't so any fucking zebra crossing here..



Plenty of budding artists to be found...this chap was doing a superb job..

----------


## somtamslap

Next we moved onto what is probably considered the most famous land mark in the park..

Heaw Suwat Water Fall..although I think this status was only gained from the fact that DiCaprio ponce supposedly jumped off it whilst filming The Beach..



A couple of views from the bottom..not particularly impressive at this time of the year..

----------


## somtamslap

Unfortunately deer and monkies were the only animals we came across, although elephant shite was present in abundance..





Stopped for a bit of grub on the way back down the mountain..somtam and pad krapow nor mai..then carried on to the exit..excellent riding conditions, lots of steep hairpins and not a pothole in sight..

----------


## somtamslap

We concluded our journey with a stop at the bat cave, some 10 or so kilometres from the park entrance. Everyday at around 6pm, literally millions of bats emerge for their evening flutter..it's simply an awesome sight..pics do it very little justice..I'd definitely recommend it if you're up this way..

----------


## somtamslap

And that was that..escapism at its best..

----------


## sabang

Nice- but I reckon Khao Yai would be better if it had some more, y'know, animals.
Maybe they should stock it, like they quietly do in many African game reserves.

----------


## somtamslap

> but I reckon Khao Yai would be better if it had some more, y'know, animals. Maybe they should stock it, like they quietly do in many African game reserves.


 Old Thaksin did try, bless his cotton's, to import from Kenya..but their government told him to politely feck off..

----------


## Rigger

> Sometimes, just sometimes, it's best to leave domestic violence at home and fuck off out on the motorbike for the day


I bet the missus was on the rag ?
Nice thread

----------


## somtamslap

^ The painters and decoraters were present I believe..just gotta let them get on with it...

----------


## Jesus Jones

^is that euphemism?

----------


## somtamslap

^ It was supposed to be, but I may have got it drastically wrong..

----------


## smeden

nice pics a green is send  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Nice one ST. Went camping there once with 2 fellow ajarns,  got blind drunk and ended up fleeing to Little Hat when the skys opened at midnight and drowned us out. How we survived that ride in the state we were in I'll never know. There's a God out there somewhere.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Loads of happy campers up there on Saturday..wouldn't fancy it during rainy season though, Bangers..

----------


## Mr R Sole

> gorillas don't exist in Thailand


Bollocks I know plenty of apes here...teach most of them work for the others.. 




> so I'll make do with battering a tiger on visual should I see one..


Only on a fucking t-shirt matey.. WFFT.org scanned the area in a helicopter about 2yrs back just before I got there and they couldn't find one of breeding age...the only one they found was an old male..and apparently he was fooked.. 
:-( Kitchen sinks must've got them all for their ailing cocks!




> Moving past some several dozen preoccupied babboons, we stumbled upon our first view point..




Isn't that a Macque if I'm much mistaken???? Sorry to quibble...they could be the same family...so one point....



Yeah, don't make loud noises or the animals will scarper and leave their bloody rubbish all over the place for someone else to clean up!!!

----------

